# Do It Yourself



## Rick Howard

Alright well I was prompted to make this post for a few reasons. I think some of you will find it fun. It is about making a different type of call on the cheap. It works like a turkey tube. I am not going to throw out exact dimensions. That is not necessary and most of the fun is tinkering with them to get the sound you want.

You need:

1) A tube of some kind. I used a 1/2" piece of PVC in this one but different sizes will work. You can toy with it. I would keep it between 2-3" long.

2) A piece of latex from a glove, dental dam (you can get them at the drug store), or anything that you can think of. (I would not use prophylactics.)

3) Rubber band.

Cut decent size pieces of the latex about 2" square

Lay it over the end of the tube (1-4 layers)

Secure it with the rubber band.

You can change the tone by making loosening or tightening the latex. Also by adding or taking away more layers will increase of decrease your volume. You can change things up by using different size tubes also.

To add a little more rasp you can notch the edge of your latex but be careful not to pull it to tight or it will rip.









I made this one up quick just for show. It sounds okay.... If I spent a little time it would be better.

You use it by angling the tube downward so you can blow across the reed with the hole in front. Spend a little time blowing it. You will find the sweet spot then you can start tuning it.


----------



## Rick Howard

I forgot to mention it is for making distress cries.


----------



## Rick Howard

Oh yeah and if you are allergic to latex this call is *NOT* for you!


----------



## Weasel

Excellent! Smaller tube can be used to make an open reed call. Here is a photo of one alone with a wood tone board and a couple of horn howlers that I made.


----------



## Weasel

OH! Plastic packaging material can be used for reeds. I looked, but couldn't find a photo of calls I made from bottle caps and lids from jars. If a guy thinks about it, there is really no reason not to have a call as so many can be made at home with free materials.


----------



## prairiewolf

Rick, i have calls like that also for turkey and they just have a larger bell on the exhaust end. A call like that also makes a great elk bugle.


----------



## Weasel

I thought I'd share a few more calls that cost less than a dollar. Each and every one will call predators. These "calls" were made from scraps and spares. Most are cheap copies of commercial calls. A couple are "whistles" that kids make, but they work well on critters.










Left rear: steel 223 case with spare JC reed and clear tubing over reed.I drilled the primer end out and viola!!!! A cheap copy of Dan Thompson's call. This one has an improvement IMHO. The flexible plastic tubing protects the fragile reed. Not only that, you can slightly bite down on it to change pitch and raspiness. This is a GOOD one!

Left front: Soda straws. Cut at an angle like shown in the photo. Flatten the pointy end a bit with your lips or teeth and blow. These are PIERCINGLY (is that a word?) LOUD!

Next going left to right: A Tenterfield copy made from a metal lid from a frozen orange juice can. Plans are on YouTube.

Next: Two bottle caps drilled and taped together. Great Teal, Widgeon call and also works on predators.

Right rear: 35mm film canister. (plans all over Internet). Of course this is originally meant as a turkey tube call. Besides turkey sounds it will make great barks, ki-yis and various distress sounds. Cut a latex glove for reed material. Put more or less tension on the latex to vary the sound and pitch. Add a longer tube for a lower pitch. Get it right and you can do realistic howls.

Right front: 270 Wincester case, but a 222 or 223 case would work better. Drill out the primer end and glue a coaxer reed into the other end. Instant coaxer!

There ya go. Calls for less than $1! You can also use hollow reeds, ink-pen barrels, empty shells, etc. Let your imagination run wild.


----------



## Rick Howard

Right on Weasel. I will keep this thread going. Everyone feel free to add if you have something. I am shooting for do it yourself style calls with now power tools required.

Ed, Elk calls are something I want to make soon. I have a friend that lives in Colorado. He hunts Elk and wants me to make him a call. Something like this call is what I was thinking for it.


----------



## prairiewolf

Rick, your toneboards can be used also for elk, just use towards the tip to get the higher pitches.If you add about 12" of heater hose(5/8") to your toneboard it should work very well for a bugle call also.


----------



## Rick Howard

Ahhhhhhh...... Thanks Ed. That make perfect sense. I will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Weasel

A plastic, Whiffle Ball bat with the ends cut off makes a good substitute for an elk bugle tube.


----------



## Rick Howard

I am going to cheat a little on this one. I will let someone else to the explaining for me. LOL All of this can be done with a coping saw, mill file, and without the jig. Also you can cut a milk jug for the reed. Ask me how I know....... LOL

http://sdsnake.com/calldesign.htm


----------



## Rick Howard

Okay this is the last one I have for now. Another cheater by me but he alludes to it in the video. You can do all of this with a rasp. sand paper, and a power drill. I know I said no power tools but this is close enough it you ditch the belt sander. I will come up with some more original homemade looking stuff soon.

http://www.wymanmeinzer.com/building-a-predator-call/


----------



## 220swift

I love the Texas vise in the last video....lol


----------



## bones44

Great topic Rick. Thanks for the info on the tube call. Weasel, great ideas for all those calls too !


----------



## Rick Howard

I like this kinda thing. If anyone has any to add please share. It does not have to be calls. Anything homemade for predator hunting would be fun to see.


----------



## Weasel

How about a combo light and rifle rest?









That small silver light on the bottom left is actually a lazer. You know how hard it is to shoot an animal at night, then walk out and find it? Put the lazer on it and walk right to it!
The spotlight and rifle or shotgun always points in the same direction. This works great for solo night hunters. I never place my gun on the rest until an animal is coming. I keep it slung on my shoulder. The battery for the light hangs in a bag from the tripod and stabilizes it.










The tripod goes from standing to prone height. During the day I can mount a rangefinder, video camera, spotting scope, etc.


----------



## Weasel

How about shooting sticks?










Varmint Al has instructions on his site for a popular set. I just used a couple of dowels, some paracord and pigskin. For the bottom I used 45 colt brass with steel rod.


----------



## prairiewolf

My homemade shooting sticks and seat








I like that mount on tripod for camera with rifle!


----------



## Weasel

Nice sticks and seat. A seat like that has been on my "to-do" list for a long time.


----------



## prairiewolf

when you get our age Weasel it means more then call we use. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

AWESOME! I love this kind of stuff. Make it yourself and you can not beat the warranty! You can get angry with the designer though.... LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is a set of homemade sticks that are perfect for holding your rifle while calling or using at the range. I didnt make them though. A guy on another forum did. I traded for a call. You could use wood dowels or broken arrow shafts. They are held together by the same bands as on alot of calls. They are only 12" long. Very, Very handy

I placed a call to hold in position.


----------



## anticreep

* prairiewolf.. I need a chair like that. i have seen on the internet were u can make chairs like that out of a pallet. is that what you made that one out of.*


----------



## prairiewolf

No, I used 1x4 and cut them in half, you could use 1x2 (I already had the 1x4 laying around) Then I split the wood on my table saw so it was only 3/8" thick (for weight) for the slats on the seat and the back. It is very light and packs together.


----------



## Rick Howard

This kid gets it! Funny kid too!


----------



## Rick Howard

I have not tried this one yet. It looks like it might have potential though.


----------



## Rick Howard

Your dog may never forgive you.....


----------



## Rick Howard

This looks kinda cool. I can think of a few places that this would work really nice for me. The terrain here rolls like a son of a gun. This can set up in a hedge row nice. Nice Job Todd.


----------



## Weasel

That's a couple of good videos. That kid cracks me up!

The ladder really does make a big difference in where you can set up. Wood ladders are quieter than aluminum, but a bit heavier. I had to go with Aluminum because I'm old and weak. My monopod is made from a yucca stalk and has a piece of cowhorn for a rest. I wrapped parts of the ladder with McNett Camo Form tape to quiet it down a bit.


----------



## Weasel

[sub]OH!!! One thing about ladders. Sooner or later you'll fall or have to jump when one legs sinks unexpectedly. My ladder is a 5'. Some guys use 6' ladders, but anything higher you had best be athletic enough to save yourseld in a fall.[/sub]


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL. A coyote hunting helmet?


----------



## Rick Howard

<------- It might look like that


----------



## prairiewolf

My ladder is also aluminum and works great in thick brush


----------



## Rick Howard

I am always the last to hear about things. LOL


----------

